# OH MY! the babies are regurgitating to each other!



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Just a moment ago, my 2 little babies which I am currently hand rearing were regurgitating to each other!  WHAT'S GOING ON!?I dont think any food came out though, but what caused this? And should I stop them if they do it again!?
one baby is older than the other if that helps.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

They are hungry and looking for a bird to feed them. Probably no one is trying to feed the other chick and instead each one is trying to get food from the other. Maybe you should feed them some more.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

But there crop is still full from there big morning feed earlier.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Then maybe they're just looking for the emotional comfort of bird-to-bird feeding. I co-parent my chicks so they are never 100% hand fed - they get some parent feeding right up to the time that they're weaned. So I don't know how to deal with the situation, but maybe someone else has experience with this and can advise you.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Okay, but thankyou for your interest anyway


----------

